# Bowfishing Deck



## mcbrayerg (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm looking for some help.  I've got a 16' Seaark set-up for bowfishing with a wooden deck that lays on top of the boat over the aluminum front deck.  Although that has worked fine, I'm looking to take the wooden deck off, cut out the manufacturer installed aluminum deck, and built a bigger front deck from aluminum.  

I'm looking for somebody in or around Cartersville/Rome who has all the right tools and who knows how to weld aluminum well.  I really want to be involved in the process so that I can learn a little bit about metal work.  Anybody interested or know someone who might be?


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Mar 15, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## StikR (Mar 15, 2010)

don't cut out the original deck!  Just build the new one 12" or so above the original alum deck.  The gap between the two will leave room for recessing the lights


----------

